
How to Never Get Unwanted SPAM Emails Again [Incredibly Simple Hack] - gdaz09
http://customerjourneymarketer.com/stop-unwanted-spam-emails/
======
basicplus2
Tldr

Redirect mail to spam folder containing...

“Unsubscribe” “Email preferences” “Mail preferences” “Opt Out” “Opt-out”
“Subscription center” “Subscription preferences” “Email subscription” “Manage
your preferences”

